# Merry Christmas



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

Ho ho ho. I'll start with the Boss.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll go ahead and get this out of the way.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

Working in the hospitality sector, I find myself ankle deep in reindeer shit this time of year. Thought I would spread the love.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


>


I was just about to grab a link and post this. Nice one, Larry.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 14, 2018)

This about sums up my feelings on Christmas and holidays in general...I may be a bit of a Grinch.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This about sums up my feelings on Christmas and holidays in general...I may be a bit of a Grinch.


I have Christmas parties the whole month. It's a good payday, but I kind of feel like you do. This year especially.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

If you had to sum up Christmas for some one who had never heard of it. . . . . . . 

Well there was this nice Jewish girl who got herself in the family way. She convinced her husband to be that God did it. 

And that is the believable part.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> If you had to sum up Christmas for some one who had never heard of it. . . . . . .
> 
> Well there was this nice Jewish girl who got herself in the family way. She convinced her husband to be that God did it.
> 
> And that is the believable part.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> If you had to sum up Christmas for some one who had never heard of it. . . . . . .
> 
> Well there was this nice Jewish girl who got herself in the family way. She convinced her husband to be that God did it.
> 
> And that is the believable part.


..an interesting aside, many Christian Scholars believe that Jesus was born in September, although there is a wider consensus as to what year

Here's a favorite tune about three Chinese guys who followed a shiny UFO to bring presents to the Starbaby..


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..an interesting aside, many Christian Scholars believe that Jesus was born in September, although there is a wider consensus as to what year
> 
> Here's a favorite tune about three Chinese guys who followed a shiny UFO to bring presents to the Starbaby..


June through September is when I heard the flocks were in the fields in Galilee.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> June through September is when I heard the flocks were in the fields in Galilee.


True, it also has to do with Luke 1:36, so we can know more specifically when during that period it was, its thought to be the end of September

Edit: I found this, it's the shortest one I could find, it seems to have the gist of it





Just found this one, it's less than half as long (2min.) and it mentions the cattle in the field too





And there's this..


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

Dates have a way of being moved by man, sometimes with good intentions, other times, like the Sabbath being 'changed' to Sunday, not good.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Dates have a way of being moved by man, sometimes with good intentions, other times, like the Sabbath being 'changed' to Sunday, not good.


That had a lot to do with real estate. On Friday and Saturday the Holy Spaces were already booked, so. . . .

And Christmas is another good example. When the early church leaders couldn't make Christians stop celebrating the Winter Solstice, a holiday since forever, they took it for their own.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


LOVE Leo !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> That had a lot to do with real estate. On Friday and Saturday the Holy Spaces were already booked, so. . . .
> 
> And Christmas is another good example. When the early church leaders couldn't make Christians stop celebrating the Winter Solstice, a holiday since forever, they took it for their own.


I'm pretty sure it wasn't the Christians celebrating the pagan solstice, but I'm not here to argue or be disagreeable. Happy holidays, amigo.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 17, 2018)

Maybe we can talk more about this come Ishtar? Here's Brenda Lee coming on strong!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Two boys cover a classic.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Two boys cover a classic.


Sorry. Three boys.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

If you skipped all the others, listen to this one.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)

I love the Theater of Black Metal and Christianity combined. Exquisite.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Some bubble gum.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 22, 2018)

Christmas is Nat...yeah I'm old


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2018)

For me, It's not Christmas till I've been to KMart.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 23, 2018)

Mojo for Christmas


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 23, 2018)

A little snow...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 23, 2018)

And Rudolph always reminds me of Christmas


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 23, 2018)

Or Santa ...


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2018)

hard to top the Ramones. However......


----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Puff_Dragon (Dec 24, 2018)

In the UK ..there can be only ONE!


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Dec 14, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> This about sums up my feelings on Christmas and holidays in general...I may be a bit of a Grinch.


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)

"I'll break your Christmas balls"


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)

Why spend Christmas at home when you can go to the Driftwood?


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

*Blue Christmas Lights - Chris Hillman & Herb Pedersen*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

possibly the best Christmas arrangement of all time


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

awful


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

not awful


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

*Mr Perry in the house !





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

! ! !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)

all it took was Billy to amke this song work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

too larry said:


>


I've got George in the "Worst Videos" thread probably 3 times. How did I miss this one?


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

too larry said:


>


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4440941


I'm just supplying the raw material for the worst video thread.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas you guys. If your present wasn't under the tree this morning, this may be the reason.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Hope everyone had a merry christmas. I'll put this thread back in mothballs until next year.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

Ho ho ho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 21, 2020)

Because of a yt comment, now all hear are sleigh bells 
As a side note, I think about how many young men were sent to Vietnam when their parents heard them listening to this song


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

Kind of late to think of this thread, but here goes, for the next six days anyway.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2021)

River. Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

I heard this lady on NPR this morning. She is a hoot.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2021)

Porky Pig Blue Christmas


----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2021)

Eartha Kitt. Santa Baby.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Eartha Kitt. Santa Baby.


Jazz is a Christmas goldmine.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

Let's not forget the reason for the season. Jesus, the missing years.


----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)

She's wearing red


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

The king has returned !!!!!!





 
Takes me overseas to Christmas in the strip club every-time .


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2022)

Time to break out the classics.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2022)

The Chipmunks. The Chipmunk Song (Christmas don't be late).


----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2022)

The rebel Jesus. Jackson Browne


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 24, 2022)

Enjoy the holiday season folks.


----------



## Creature1969 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2022)

Christmas Island. Jimmy Buffett


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

We are still within the 12 day statute of limitations, right?


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> We are still within the 12 day statute of limitations, right?


'Tis the season.


----------

